# Self Perscribing Accutane and then getting it on the NHS ???????



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi folks

Now I have decided to self Perscribe Accutane, my doctor put me on Antibiotics to see how I get on. She then told me when my course is up to come back and if not happy with it we will talk about Accutane.

So the problem I have here is this. ....

Now I am wondering what to do, because if I self percribe Accutane and it gets better and go back it will look as if the Antibiotics she has put me on have done the job.

So what is the way people who self perscribe Accutane get around to getting on Accutane from the NHS.

Can I own up to Self perscribing ? make up some story that my brother had some lying around and I used his leftovers up ?

Just wondering how I will get on to Accutane with a dermo, if I see it is the only thing that works even although I went about taking it myself ? Can you own up to this ?

Abit confused how I will self perscribe then go to her and tell her the Antibiotics are not working, I want put on Accutane.

Any experiences or oppinions ?

Many thanks

Keane


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

if you can afford your own them imo go for it, you need to see a specialist dermo to get accutane a gp cant give you it, this can take weeks or months to see 1 ive seen a dermo twice and took 3-4month each time to get an appointment, by then if you had self medicated it would be gone or close to gone depending on how bad it is.

if you have the cash then run your own imo, but the good thing with a dermo is you can take high doses and get 4week blood tests to check your livers doing ok, max dose is 2mg per kg of bw and you need blood tests on those doses.

and you cant take any oral aas while your taking high doses of accutnce, i was on 60mg ed and 30mg dbol my doc was about to take me off accutane so i had to stop my dbol, by my next blood test cam round 2weeks later (she pushed it forward instead of 4weeks, bitch!) my liver values were getting better


----------



## Parki79 (Aug 22, 2011)

Wait and get them from the doctor. You need a good 6 month course to run a course of accutane properly and its so expensive so just go through the channels if you can. If you see a derm he/she is likely to get you on it a lot sooner if your really sure its what you want to do. They may try and tell you to wait but if your sure then they are generally fair game in my experience.

Suppose if you see a derm you could just say you have bought some. But the trouble is if you see a derm and your on the tane and your skin looks clear there is no way he is going to put you on accutane so you would have to say something. At least going through the NHS you get your bloods done regular.

Depends how much your willing to spend when you can get it done for cheap.


----------



## Parki79 (Aug 22, 2011)

I wouldnt take Oral Steroids and a really high dose of Accutane personally though thats just asking for liver issues surely?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

as above pharma tane is too expensive imo, generic cipla is what i use, still can cost alot at the doses needed to clear acne


----------



## Majestic121 (Aug 16, 2011)

Which Antibiotics is it?


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks folks

See the problem is even although I am self perscribing I dont really have the cash for it but I dont really have any other option at the moment.

I am sure you guys can understand when it comes to acne it isnt really a waiting about game, you want it gone at any cost.

I suppose I will just see what happens in the upcoming month.

I was put on Tetralysal 300, Lymecyline. By the doc mate.


----------



## Majestic121 (Aug 16, 2011)

I was on doxycycline which is effective and starts to work after a few days.

From my experience, Accutane is the LAST resort and I'd recommend finishing of the antibiotic course first and be lucky enough not to get on accutane.

the side effects of accutane are a pain!

but dont rush in and buy everything, the acne wont go over night. For me, it takes about a week before they start to kick in


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

just buy it, they HATE prescribiing it on the ?NHS cios its expensive.

or go to bupa see a dermo and then they will prescribe it no probs as you pay for ir yourself


----------



## Adamdraper (Dec 5, 2011)

Where can you buy it without prescription?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

adamd you need to hunt around for a decent price online, phamra tan will be about £300-500 for 100x20mg, generic is alot cheaper


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2012)

i've notice you've got about 3 different threads on this going, is your acne really bad and is it just gear related or something you've struggled with for a long time?


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

t4tremendous said:


> i've notice you've got about 3 different threads on this going, is your acne really bad and is it just gear related or something you've struggled with for a long time?


Unfortunatly my acne I believe is gear related aint going to lie. It is not an extreme case yet but its gradually getting worse.

So think now is a time to put a stop to it before it gets out of control.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Went gp, derm etc . They really make it hard work to dish this stuff out so just got it myself.

Used for a month and it cleared up. Job done.

Think I only used 20mg a day as well. Wasn't to expensive either


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

Craig660 said:


> Went gp, derm etc . They really make it hard work to dish this stuff out so just got it myself.
> 
> Used for a month and it cleared up. Job done.
> 
> Think I only used 20mg a day as well. Wasn't to expensive either


How bad was your's Craig ? Where you on gear ?

Cheers


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Wasn't major acne at all, just always has spots.

At the time I was on steroids, and loved using my physique to go out on the lash and pull birds, So the spots wasnt helping


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2012)

keano said:


> Unfortunatly my acne I believe is gear related aint going to lie. It is not an extreme case yet but its gradually getting worse.
> 
> So think now is a time to put a stop to it before it gets out of control.


if it's definently just down to gear then you'll probably know better than me how to sort it, i've struggled with it on my back since my teens and it was just about finding the right over the counter products that worked for me combined with getting the right stuff prescribed by my GP and once i got that combo right its cleard up and hasn't bothered me since

one of my mates that was on gear got a ton of spots on his back when he finished his cycle, not typical acne but a ton of little tiny dots and he said the the GP said to him that this was the gear coming out of his system through his pours and a basic cleanser would do the trick and it did clear up, but i thought that was bollox because i've always understood that the gear f*cks with your hormones which is what causes the spots, if you just stopped gear tomorrow would the acne eventually just clear up on it's own if you didnt have any naturally occouring pre existing problems with acne?


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

t4tremendous said:


> if it's definently just down to gear then you'll probably know better than me how to sort it, i've struggled with it on my back since my teens and it was just about finding the right over the counter products that worked for me combined with getting the right stuff prescribed by my GP and once i got that combo right its cleard up and hasn't bothered me since
> 
> one of my mates that was on gear got a ton of spots on his back when he finished his cycle, not typical acne but a ton of little tiny dots and he said the the GP said to him that this was the gear coming out of his system through his pours and a basic cleanser would do the trick and it did clear up, but i thought that was bollox because i've always understood that the gear f*cks with your hormones which is what causes the spots, if you just stopped gear tomorrow would the acne eventually just clear up on it's own if you didnt have any naturally occouring pre existing problems with acne?


Dont think over the counter products will do diddily squat at this satge for me mate. Yeah mate the doc was defo talking bollox on that one I think, half the Gp's and doctors dont have the first clue about gear mate.

I'm not sure mate im sure no expert, someone with a better understanding than myself will come along with an answer to that question.

But I dont think the acne will just clear up after gear use, could leave scarring etc


----------



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

Craig660 said:


> Went gp, derm etc . They really make it hard work to dish this stuff out so just got it myself.
> 
> Used for a month and it cleared up. Job done.
> 
> Think I only used 20mg a day as well. Wasn't to expensive either


how long since you stopped your 20mg a day cycle? and has your skin stayed spot free?


----------

